# Common phrases for aggrivation



## Dimplezz89

Hi what I'm looking for is mainly phrases you'd use instead of a curse word. For example you get upset about something a phone call or a person annoys you and instead of cursing you use another phrase, something that you'd shout to relieve frustration. I don't know if what I'm asking is clear so I'll try and give an example. The only real example I could come up with to show this is take British people, they will say words like 'Bollocks' which can be considered a bad word but isn't outright cursing. Also 'Don't get your knickers in a twist.' Basically something that could be considered an insult.


----------



## Ralu

Well, you could use "Fir-ar să fie!". In English, this would largely mean "Be it as it may!". I can't think of another expression right now, but maybe someone else can.


----------



## mikey21

La dracu. - the hell with it
La naiba. - the heck with it
Băga-mi-aş (picioru). - screw it


----------



## danylor

Mama ta !- Yo mamma !
My father used : Ceapa ma-tii ! (your mother onions)


----------



## Arrakis

In romanian many curse/anger expressions revolve around the idea of insulting a generic mother so it's not advisable to use these words to express your anger at someone because they might feel deeply insulted.
I think that mikey21&RAlu examples are the best. They show anger, but they are a bit lighter. However, "Băga-mi-aș piciorul" is more of a curse because "băga-mi-aș" is used in curses like "Băga-mi-aș pula" = Fuck, screw, it litterally means "i'd insert my dick (in)" The full expression is Băga-mi-aș pula-n mă-ta!= Fuck your mother! that's why you have to be careful when you use expressions that contain the words "Băga-mi-aș"


----------



## Ben Jamin

Dimplezz89 said:


> .... British people, they will say words like 'Bollocks' which can be considered a bad word but isn't outright cursing. Also 'Don't get your knickers in a twist.' Basically something that could be considered an insult.


 
As far as I know bollocks IS quite abusive in Britain, while it is not in the US. The British teenagers taking part in "Brat Camp" programme were forbidden to curse, but they solved the problem using bollocks as much as they could, whoch was not considered abusive by the American team.


----------

